# Master of the High Court says Registrars should not be granting repossessions



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jan 2017)

Interesting article in today's Irish Times 

*County registrars ‘not qualified’ to decide on bank repossessions*

"Master of the High Court [broken link removed] told The Irish Times that county registrars – who grant the majority of repossession orders in the circuit courts – “should not be dealing with these cases at all”, as they had neither the legal training nor the legal discretion to apply EU law."


It's complete nonsense of course. Where any borrower facing repossession makes a legal challenge, the Registrar refers it to the Circuit Court. 

If a Registrar grants an order, the borrower can appeal it to the Circuit Court. 

Brendan


----------

